# The lakers will pursue Demarre Carroll ?



## joudre (Aug 20, 2014)

http://www.lakersnation.com/lakers-...-demarre-carroll-this-free-agency/2015/05/21/


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Sure. Add him to the list. Why not?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Someone who plays defense? Yes please.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Get in line.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

we have the money to pay him, you guys across the hall dont


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I'd pass. He's great in his system and a good player, but not worth what he'll likely ask from us. He thrives in the Hawks culture, but coming to a team with youngsters and fresh off embracing a tank I don't think he'd contribute much more than Wes Johnson.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> I'd pass. He's great in his system and a good player, but not worth what he'll likely ask from us. He thrives in the Hawks culture, but coming to a team with youngsters and fresh off embracing a tank I don't think he'd contribute much more than Wes Johnson.


I like seeing the occasional poster who actually understands basketball around here. 

90% of Hawks players currently look better than they actually are. Quality systems and great chemistry can do worlds for basketball players, as I've always said. 

Carroll is a great system player, glue guy and defender. If you guys are talking bidding war like it looks like in this thread? He's not that guy. Enjoy your circa 2000 Austin Croshere if you manage signing him.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

coming from you isn't that high praise?

anyway I think the problem is that there isn't a ton of good SFs in the free agent market (or guards for that matter, at least not unrestricted) and the Lakers are in a position to probably draft big (where there are some good free agents available)


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

e-monk said:


> coming from you isn't that high praise?


Nah.

I love Awesome Soldier, but he wasn't worth the ridiculous money we threw at him. We should have saved that money to buy Johnny BendBend some robot legs. 

Bender and George playing the 2 and 3? Dynasty bro.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I'm guessing he will get in the $7-8 million per year range? I really don't know. Atlanta will miss him tho.

Probably isn't a good fit with the Lakers b/c he shoots 3's


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I get a Josh Childress vibe from him. I'd pass too. Id rather go after a guy like Tobias Harris or Gerald Henderson if he opts out. Or perhaps package the 27th and 34th to move up and snag a sf like Oubre or RHJ.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

All I know is that, with what reporters are saying Carroll might get offered this summer, I'm also uncomfortable hearing that the Celtics could be one of the teams offering that. He's a good player and all, but the prospect of paying him 8 figures a year makes me nervous.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Bogg said:


> All I know is that, with what reporters are saying Carroll might get offered this summer, I'm also uncomfortable hearing that the Celtics could be one of the teams offering that. He's a good player and all, but the prospect of paying him 8 figures a year makes me nervous.


That is very likely going to be the new going rate for 3's and D guys in this new NBA. From Jimmy Butler to Demarre Carroll to Draymond Green to whoever the next one is... the market rate is going up for those types of specialists. If you can do those things and a little bit more a la Kawhi Leonard, you're a max player.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

remember that the market is going to go up on everyone


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

RollWithEm said:


> That is very likely going to be the new going rate for 3's and D guys in this new NBA. From Jimmy Butler to Demarre Carroll to Draymond Green to whoever the next one is... the market rate is going up for those types of specialists. If you can do those things and a little bit more a la Kawhi Leonard, you're a max player.


Yes, but Boston already has two of those guys in Marcus Smart and Avery Bradley that are going to spend the next three years likely playing for less combined than Carroll will make on his next contract. If the going rate for Carroll is $8 million per I'd be completely on board, but I really think someone's going to shrug and offer him something between $48 and $55 million over 4 years, and at that point I think I'd prefer to just bring back Jae Crowder for less than half that. Boston already has a ready-made supporting cast that's in need of a star or two (as if that's the simple part, I know, but still) and Carroll strikes me more as high-level supporting cast than secondary star.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> I get a Josh Childress vibe from him. I'd pass too. Id rather go after a guy like Tobias Harris or Gerald Henderson if he opts out. Or perhaps package the 27th and 34th to move up and snag a sf like Oubre or RHJ.


Someone is going to max out Toby Harris when they strike out on the other FA's. I'd put real money on New York picking him up.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Lakers should move Kobe to the 3 and go after Dragic in FA

Okafor
Randle
Kobe
Clarkson
Dragic

wouldn't be such a bad thing


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

e-monk said:


> Lakers should move Kobe to the 3 and go after Dragic in FA
> 
> Okafor
> Randle
> ...


That team might give up 115 a game.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

defense is overrated


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

^Is that you D'Antoni?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

The thought of Jahlil Okafor being ushered into the NBA by a bitter, old Kobe is a disturbing thought to me. Look what he did to Dwight.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Dwight did for Dwight - he was a punk before he ever got to LA


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

> There's a long list of teams already prepared to pursue Carroll this sumer, including the Celtics, Lakers and Pistons.... The Hawks want to keep Carroll, but his price has been driven up. With his defense and versatility, one league exec estimated his next deal at more than $15 million per year. The Lakers, a source said, have big-time interest in Carroll.


http://www.celticsblog.com/2015/5/22/8643115/nba-free-agency-rumor-celtics-interested-in-demarre-carroll


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

BlakeJesus said:


> http://www.celticsblog.com/2015/5/22/8643115/nba-free-agency-rumor-celtics-interested-in-demarre-carroll


If Demarre Carroll got 15 mil a year, I think I would honestly contemplate turning my back on the NBA. I don't want to support a world where glue guy getting 13 points and 5 rebounds and playing good D gets star money. 

I don't even think Draymond should be getting max money, let alone a 5th best starter on a good team type of guy like Carroll. 

These next 2 or 3 years is going to be back like the early 2000's where everyone looks back and says "Why were so many teams overpaying for serviceable role players?"


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

e-monk said:


> coming from you isn't that high praise?
> 
> anyway I think the problem is that there isn't a ton of good SFs in the free agent market (or guards for that matter, at least not unrestricted) and the Lakers are in a position to probably draft big (where there are some good free agents available)


So? Let other teams overpay. They'll regret it down the road.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

R-Star said:


> These next 2 or 3 years is going to be back like the early 2000's where everyone looks back and says "Why were so many teams overpaying for serviceable role players?"


I think you're right. There's almost no avoiding it.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

Jamel Irief said:


> So? Let other teams overpay. They'll regret it down the road.


with the TV deal looming it's going to be almost impossible to over pay anyone this summer (and everyone is going to have money to spend after next season so the bidding wars are only going to get worse)

I don't think you guys are getting the fact that the economic realities in the league are about to blow wide open - until now there have only been two 30 million dollar a year contracts in the history of the league in the next couple of years there are going to be a dozen or more (all at one time)


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

e-monk said:


> with the TV deal looming it's going to be almost impossible to over pay anyone this summer (and everyone is going to have money to spend after next season so the bidding wars are only going to get worse)
> 
> I don't think you guys are getting the fact that the economic realities in the league are about to blow wide open - until now there have only been two 30 million dollar a year contracts in the history of the league in the next couple of years there are going to be a dozen or more (all at one time)


What you're saying makes sense if we're talking about a star player. 15 million for Carroll though? Do the math with how much the cap is going to go up. I still doesn't make a lick of sense to pay him like that.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

10-15 is what guys worth 5-10 now are going to be making


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

e-monk said:


> 10-15 is what guys worth 5-10 now are going to be making


Because the cap is doubling? Because that would be the math. 

And since the cap is not doubling, you're doing the math wrong.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

is 15 twice 10? is that the math they teach you kids up north?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

e-monk said:


> 10-15 is what guys worth 5-10 now are going to be making


I wouldn't pay him 5-10 now on a rebuilding team. Like I said for our roster and situation I don't think he contributes much more than Wes Johnson.


----------

